# Georgias Kidding Thread! Only 2 weeks to go!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok georgies turn!
Georgia will be day 145 on May 18th!
She was a Quint, and is looking like maybe 2 her first time!

Here are her lines!
Apple Hill Kids QCF Georgia
Sires Sire: Big Enuf SI Image of the Moon
Sire: DC Miniatures Im Chupa Chup
Sires Dam: DC Miniatures Gingersnap

Dams Sire: Copper Penny Arrowhead
Dam: Capri-Dance Bonnibelle
Dams Dam: Capri-Dance Bella

Although her lines arent very well known, she seems to be a favorite of everyone who sees and meets her! I love her sooooo much!

Heres the buck she was bred too!
CRF Castle Rock GN Jasper Quilles *S
Sires Sire: Twin Creeks BW Montego Bay *++S *B
Sire: CRF Castle Rock Guy Noir *+S
Sires Dam: MCH-PGCH Cloverdale YJ Blue Raven

Dams Sire: Rosasharn's UMT Hamachi *B
Dam: CH Algedi Farm H Purple Rain 4*D
Dams Dam: CH Rosasharn's TL Zenith 3*D EEVE

NOW for some pics!

These were taken last week!




























Udder shot with Porsche whos due May 5th!









These were taken today!





































Her cute little udder!









OH and I forgot, shes already SUPER swollen!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Looking great....... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Now I know why everyone breeds Juniors. My doe Adelle looks almost as fat as Georgia and shes not even bred lol.

I think shes going to have 2 in there, her belly is really tight, and shes swollen in her vulva area alot. Shes been acting so different, I just hope she has an easy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

hehe...yep... could very well be twins.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Her belly is SUPER tight! She normally has very dairy skin, but NOPE not right now. I barely felt a baby the other day, I pushed against her belly and felt 2 little kicks, thats IT though. I dont even see them kicking, must not be alot of room in there!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

So georgia looks about the same.

Only, her babies are weird. Im not sure how to put it lol. She looks like shes carrying them high up, when I feel her belly its bigger on the top and I can feel some kicks, and then at the bottom I feel lots of kicks. I think she has a couple!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Some kids are really active inside... while others... you have to move all around to find them...and some you can't feel at all.....
I swear..... they are.. :laugh: at us and playing hide and seek...LOL :shades: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Ya, I think so too! I remember this one was kicking me everytime I touched it, it was so cool though, we were like playing! Then when my doe kidded the little doeling would always come over and paw me like she knew she was kicking me lol

Im not sure how many Georgia has, shes got me confused! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

How cute... :laugh:

May be trips or twins not sure either... :scratch: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Well I dont really care how many, as long as she has a safe and easy kidding. Im worried since shes an FF. All my girls have kidded real easy, but im always worried when its their first time! Hopefully I can be there for her too.

Shes so darn swollen I think shes gonna pop one out! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

I always worry about FF as well....cause you never... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Her mom delivered Quints very well so I have faith Georgia will be ok, especially since she wont have as many in there! Everyone says she should have as many as 5 but I dont think she will this time, although she does have a month left and could blow up even more! lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Georgia is still carrying those babies pretty weird, ive never seen them carried so high! Well shes been getting bigger, not much though, but her udder is growing so much and shes getting pretty swollen, I was actually a little worried she may have a prolapse but its seemed to calm down and not get worse!

She still has a while to go, hope she doesnt get too much bigger!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Wow ...her momma had multiples....oh my.... :shocked:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Her mom had....5!! lol So georgia is a quint and her mom wasnt that big! I really thought quads maybe, since I saw her mom right before she kidded, but she was pretty chubby and then BAM she had 5 little goaties.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

That is alot....but the good thing with having multiples is.. they are generally smaller when born.....creating less birthing issues.. :wink: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Thats true! Honestly Id rather have smaller kids, so its easier on the mommas.

The only thing I hate is bottle feeding, but I doubt she will have alot so im not too worried!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Bottle feeding is alot of work for sure.... :doh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Ya, plus I dont really like it, I like to see the bond between mom and kids, sure bottle feeding makes them friendly but all my goats are friendly and not all are bottle fed! lol

But I have a couple friends that LOVE bottle feeding and said they would help, also the people that reserved kids said they would too. But I dont think she will have alot, maybe 3, alot of my friends think she will have quads..


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

So I finally found Georgia's kidding thread. I'm really excited for you ad to see what she has! She better have a doe for you!!! Also, we had to bottle feed a baby in December that wasn't accepted by her mom. It was a huge pain in the butt. :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

haha thanks Tori! Glad you found it  I seperated hers and Porsches, since they are pretty close but I like to have seperate ones!

Anyway, she really needs to give me all or most girls, I have 3 doe reservations alltogether, and id like to keep at least 1 doe from Georgia, since shes so nice.

So a little doeling that looks like Jasper but has Georgias blue eyes, that would be amazing!

Shes been changing alot, shes usually very in your face, biting on you, rubbing, but lately she just waddles around and lays next to you hoping you will love on her lol. She seems to be ok, but definently getting really FAT!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Yay! Super excited for you!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Still almost a month to go and shes already being dramatic! lol I will take some more pics tomorrow, I dont think she has really grown


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Well I wasnt able to get pics! Its been a very busy weekend but I will hopefully get some this week. Shes getting so big, and OMGOSH her udder looks so nice! Her teats are HUGE!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

No problem.. we all get busy... :wink:

Glad she is coming along nicely.... :hi5:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

I didn't get any pics either because I was also super busy. Ha ha. Does she has nice udders in her lines? I'm excited to see it!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Ya ive been pretty busy, with alot of stuff, ugh lol but I think I can do some pics this week maybe!

UM We have never seen any udders from her sire, he died right before Georgia was born, and her mom was only milked a little, she got sick and it made her dry up fast. BUT from what Georgia is already showing, she has HUGE teats for her age, great Medial, im not sure on attachments yet, cause shes not that full, but so far shes looking great


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread!*

Well she has 3 weeks left! WOOOOO


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread! Only 3 weeks to go!*

OK heres a pic.

My stupid camera died! So this is all I was able to get. She got WAY bigger, My jaw dropped when I saw her, now im really worried! lol shes also breathing super hard and acts so pitiful. OH and she has discharge, must be losing her plug!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Georgias Kidding Thread! Only 3 weeks to go!*

2 weeks to go, shes gotten bigger, and her udder is filling!

Here are some pics, shes being really distant so it was hard to get good pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow she is bigger... and poofy back there..... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YES very poofy! I was worried at first....

She had discharge saturday, none since then!

Shes definently growing, everyday shes bigger lol, im a little scared!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

At least she is preparing for delivery...I don't like it when their bodies don't prepare for delivery and they don't dilate and I have to help them to do so.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, shes definently getting ready! Her udder is fuller, and looking great! Im nervous though cause this is her first time, and although ive never had a problem(knock on wood!) Im still always worried! Shes so dang big for a little ff! Hope she has some small babies!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She's looking really good! I hope all goes well.. i have a FF due on June 10, so we're right behind you! I cant wait to see what Georgia has .. she's so cute.
I'll have "Georgia on my mind" over the next 2 weeks... ha ha ha


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks! Shes getting so big! Im hoping I get a couple girls! Her udder is really nice so far, he has HUGE teats for her age! Im so proud! June 10, thats not too far away, I have one more due in july and then no more!

I will make sure to update this alot hehe so you dont go crazy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she has multiples... the kids will be smaller at birth...she is looking sloppy in the vulva.. in other words... she looks to be stretched for kidding already..... so it looks good for easy kidding ...........
with any FF... it is best to try to be there of course... as they don't know what is happening and thinking " Man that turd sure hurts" ..LOL :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

How many do you think she will have?

Does she look closer than 2 weeks? Theres a chance shes due sooner....

BAHAHAHAHAHA I bet thats what they think! "What did I EAT!!!" lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure how many...wish there was a window that we could open and see in there....  

Her udder needs to get tighter....it is hard to say...
Does love to make us wait for quite a while sometimes.... :doh: :help: 

Yes...they probably do think ...what did I eat...and what in the world is coming out of me... :ROFL:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YA little brat better have some girls lol

Her udder is definently not ready, but everything else seems good to go! She has been filling alot so who knows!

Thats so sad, I can only imagine if that happened to me....oh DEAR! lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Waiting to hear about the healthy baby girls she is going to have. :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THANKS!

Id love some little blue eyed girls, although I doubt I will keep any....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Georgia today

Udder filled more, very swollen and has discharge, its not amber colored though, clear.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

wow! she could be sooner than you think....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im worried she may be. Theres NO way shes due before Porsche, because Jasper bred her first, but she may go in a week or so.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lookin good.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks!

Hope she doesnt go too early, im not prepared! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...we never really are..... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

hahaha thats SO true!

Well, im pretty positive she will, shes been getting really weird. She looks more ready then Porsche, her udder is even more full...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: Yep ...you never know...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Shes been really oooooozy lately, im hoping she stops before a baby shoots out LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hehe ...they do get quite messy don't they..LOL....but ...they are even messier when the kids are coming out.... I had the water break on me it was so icky.... had to go take a shower after and change clothes...  :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Good thing I shaved her booty area LOL. I know what you mean, ive had that happen, SO icky


----------

